# can`t play recovered movie files



## kiransb (Jul 1, 2009)

This is my first post to this forum. please help me.

i have accidentally deleted my some movie files. i have recovered it with getdataback. i have recovered it fully. recovered files have same size which was previous one. but when i try to play that file media player says "Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file."
when i click on more help tab i got this message

C00D1199: Cannot play the file
Windows Media Player cannot play the file. You might encounter this error message for one of the following reasons: 

"The file type is not supported by the Player. For a list of file types (formats) that are supported by Windows Media Player, see Supported file types. 
The file type is supported by the Player, but the file was compressed by using a codec that is not supported by the Player. 
The file type is supported, but you are trying to play it in a way that is not supported by the Player. For example, you might have tried to drag a DVD file with a .vob extension from a DVD to the Windows Media Player icon. Or you might have tried to open a .vob file by clicking Open on the File menu. 
You are trying to play one part of a multipart file. Use a newsreader or other program to combine the files, and then try again. 
Error ID = 0xC00D1199, Condition ID = 0x00000000"
so what to do i have do to make that files playable.
please help me i am in very much trouble.
thanks in advance.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

What type of files are these (avi, mpg, mp4, etc)? Have you tried to play them on any other media player besides WMP, VLC is a free player that can play almost anything.


----------



## kiransb (Jul 1, 2009)

yes sir i have tried it with VLC,Mediaplayer classic and also i have installed k-lite codec pack also. so there is no problem of codec at all. and all it is fail.and by the way one file is avi. and two file are mpg.
thanks for quick response too.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

kiransb said:


> yes sir i have tried it with VLC,Mediaplayer classic and also i have installed k-lite codec pack also. so there is no problem of codec at all. and all it is fail.and by the way one file is avi. and two file are mpg.
> thanks for quick response too.


Is .avi and .mpg the actual file extension or is that just what you know them to be?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Its possible that it didn't fully get recovered.

Does any other video file work?


----------



## kiransb (Jul 1, 2009)

No no sir it is actually avi. and mpg. files which shows in getdataback recovery tree. and file is as avi. extension and mpg extention. 
and yes u are right sir no one file is plays evern deleted zip file are recovered by me through getdataback but that files are also not known by winzip or winrar. they says that it is not in zip or rar formet or this files are severly damaged. but when i recovered it it saws full size which was actually before deletation. and after recovery it saws exact that size also.
so what will be problem may be there. i have tried recover data by Easus data recovery wizard and recover my file. also but result is same.
so what actual problem would be?? any guess or guide sir???


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well when data is 'deleted' the space is shown as available, so when your computer fills in bits of it, thats when your data is corrupted because it will have bits of info that are not meant to be there. Data recovery like that is a hit or miss (at least in my experience) so really i think you are out of luck.


----------



## kiransb (Jul 1, 2009)

yes sir 
i also think that i am out of luck.but anyway thanks for your help and guidance. it feels very nice and satisfactory that if you are in trouble than unknown friends are there on net who are willing to help you in your trouble.
thanks for everyone who tried to solve my problem or at list take interest to solve problem. many many thanks for that


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: No problem. I hope it wasn't anything important that you lost.


----------

